# Frau sucht Guide bei Friedenfels



## lieblingsschaf (6. Mai 2012)

Servus Gemeinde!

Ich verweile vom 7.-9.6. in der Weltmetropole Friedenfels und suche einen "Lokal-Hero"...
Ich würde mich durchaus als belastbar beschreiben.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## lieblingsschaf (11. Mai 2012)

Moin!

Über 200 Klicks und keiner traut sich, was zu schreiben?

Grüßle
Das Schaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. Mai 2012)

Ich schätze, das die Helden dort dünn gesäht.......... oder schüchtern sind. Aber mit eine wenig Suche findet man z.B. das.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (11. Mai 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich schätze, das die Helden dort dünn gesäht.......... oder schüchtern sind. Aber mit eine wenig Suche findet man z.B. das.



Und ich dachte immer Bayern und schüchtern schließt sich eigentlich aus... Aber ich bedanke mich schon mal für den Link. Wanderkarte muß ich noch bestellen, verfahren kann ich mich auch allein 

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## tri4me (30. Mai 2012)

Ein Freund von mir macht das hier:
www.steinwaldguide.de

Ansonsten ist jeden Dienstag Abend in Erbendorf um 18:30 am Marktpaltz (Mariensäule) Start einer MTB-Tour. Meistens sogar in 2 Schwierigkeitsstufen. Da musst du dann aber wirklich "belastbar" sein.


----------



## WeberE (3. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre der Richtige für dich und könnte dir den ganzen Steinwald und mehr zeigen. Leider bin ich in dieser Zeit nicht da....


----------



## otti44 (4. Juni 2012)

Auch ich wäre der Richtige für dich und könnte dir noch ganz andere Sachen zeigen (allerdings nicht Friedenfels und auch nicht den Steinwald). Leider wohne ich ganz woanders.... 
;-)


----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. Juni 2012)

otti44 schrieb:


> Auch ich wäre der Richtige für dich und könnte dir noch ganz andere Sachen zeigen (allerdings nicht Friedenfels und auch nicht den Steinwald). Leider wohne ich ganz woanders....
> ;-)



Frau grinst und schweigt.


----------



## Graukeil (6. Juni 2012)

Otti!  

Kommste morgen früh mit ins Fichtelgebirge, Ochsenkopf und so weiter?

*@ Schaf:* Falls Ochsenkopf nichts wird, könnte ich evtl. auf Steinwald umschwenken. War schon ein paarmal da und kenne eine nette Trailtour.

Ich gehe mal suchen, irgendwo müsste eine selbstgemalte Landkarte oder ein GPS-Track davon existieren. Interesse?

Gruß Graukeil


----------



## otti44 (6. Juni 2012)

@Frank
Fichtelgebirge funktioniert morgen leider net, bin am frühen Nachmittag bei meinem Schwesterherz zum Geburtstag eingeladen. Reicht also nur zu einer kleinen Tour - wenn überhaupt...

LG Otti


----------



## lieblingsschaf (11. Juni 2012)

Södele, wieder daheim.
Noch einmal vielen Dank an meinen Guide, ich hatte 2 schöne MTB-Tage.
Zusammenfassend muß man aber sagen, irgendwie geht es in der Umgebung nur bergauf und Frau darf dort kein neues Radl ausfahren, sonst passiert sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. Juni 2012)

Fichtelgebirgsgranit ist eindeutig härter als Hessenschlamm!


Übrigens solltest Du Deine Signatur ändern


----------



## lieblingsschaf (11. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Übrigens solltest Du Deine Signatur ändern



Das stimmt so schon. Abgerissene Schaltwerke, geschrottete Dämpfer etc. sind nur durch Fremdeinwirkung zustande gekommen!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn man mim Franzam fährt darf man sich net wundern wenns nur bergauf geht

G.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. Juni 2012)

Tja, alle anderen waren wohl zu feige oder zu langsam.


----------

